

Annual Performance Review: Albert Einstein - jaydub
http://norvig.com/performance-review.html

======
aswanson
In his real review he was given a second-rate raise with the promise of a
better one the next year at the patent office [1].

His manager cited his lack of mastery of Mechanical Engineering as the reason
for a second-rate review and raise.

[1] Einstein: A Life. Bryan, Denis. John Wiley & Sons; 1 edition (April 6,
1996)

{EDIT: Spacing and grammatic corrections]

~~~
Ardit20
right, is that a true story cus I am confused.

------
mingyeow
Hilarious!

"You seem to lack a flare for self-promotion. Lucky for us our PR department
stepped in and changed your L/c2 equation into the much more marketable E =
mc2"

Smart. ;)

~~~
Ardit20
I didn't actually get the point of this whole piece. It sounds like some
fiction of course, but fiction which distorts reality and that is called
illusion I believe.

Well in all truth it sounds like propaganda, propaganda by definition I use
it, namely using language to change perception and that is what this article
does. It seems to suggest that Einstain was a human, not perfect, not entirely
knowledgeable or fully functioning person. Fine in his logic of course, but
lacking all common sense.

Einstaine lived amongst us however, not even half a decade ago. We have
stories of him, we have myths about him. We do not know if he was gullabile, I
mean, he objected against the german-anglo war, which shows that he had some
practical understanding of being a human and performing his tasks with common
sense.

So my question, what is the purpose of this article? To suggest that he was
not perfect, to suggest that his mind only understood logics but nothing else,
to make us feel good that we have not achieved his heights for aftrall why
would you want to if you would not be able to perform on a basic common sense
level?

~~~
zkz
Looks like a critic to the job system (by mocking the annual performance
reviews) to me.

------
nsoonhui
Seen this N times, but still couldn't resist to upvote this enough...

